# Glowing Mushrooms??



## WildcatWalker (Apr 26, 2012)

I have seen some Glowing Mushroom kits for sale and I'm wondering if it is worth the hassle of buying and inoculating them for just a few days worth of fun? These kits require that they grow on wood. So is it safe to say that your substrate has to be made up of woody plant material in order for you to have a bountiful production rate? And will these spores contain other spores and allow other mushrooms to thrive? Based on what I have seen mushrooms are just random and no one knows how these clusters have gotten into their tank. Thanks to my fellow shroomers


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

WildcatWalker said:


> I have seen some Glowing Mushroom kits for sale and I'm wondering if it is worth the hassle of buying and inoculating them for just a few days worth of fun? These kits require that they grow on wood. So is it safe to say that your substrate has to be made up of woody plant material in order for you to have a bountiful production rate? And will these spores contain other spores and allow other mushrooms to thrive? Based on what I have seen mushrooms are just random and no one knows how these clusters have gotten into their tank. Thanks to my fellow shroomers


I think you have to eat them to see them glow


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I've also wondered about these. Here is a link to one of the kits along with instructions and details.
Glow In The Dark Mushroom Kit


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

All your questions and more can be found using the search function.


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

My daughter has these in her red-eye tank. They take time to work their way out. But believe me, they last more than a few days.


----------



## WildcatWalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how long their life span is?


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry, meant to put in that so far .... 3 months.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

frogparty said:


> All your questions and more can be found using the search function.


With 5,439 posts it seems you don't use just the search button. LOL.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought one of these kits back in October at the NARBC. i plan to try them out this summer. i have a perfect little 12x12x12 Zoomed tank I think I'll try these out in.


----------



## WildcatWalker (Apr 26, 2012)

claymore said:


> I bought one of these kits back in October at the NARBC. i plan to try them out this summer. i have a perfect little 12x12x12 Zoomed tank I think I'll try these out in.




I would love to know how this turns out. I doubt it really works or you would see a lot more enthusiast growing them in their vivs..


----------



## WildcatWalker (Apr 26, 2012)

claymore said:


> I bought one of these kits back in October at the NARBC. i plan to try them out this summer. i have a perfect little 12x12x12 Zoomed tank I think I'll try these out in.




I would love to know how this turns out. I doubt it really works or you would see a lot more enthusiast growing them in their vivs..


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

mtndendros said:


> My daughter has these in her red-eye tank. They take time to work their way out. But believe me, they last more than a few days.


can you post some pics of how they turned out?


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

I baught the kit that Black Jungle sells and they do indeed work. It takes about 6-8 weeks before anything happens and they have been out for about 10 weeks. Pretty cool little shroomies. I will post pictures later. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> With 5,439 posts it seems you don't use just the search button. LOL.


Many of those posts were to tell people they should use the search feature. The 5,000+ number of posts should be an indicator that he is a valuable contributor to this forum, and that he probably has seen many threads regarding glow mushroom before. 

To the OP, here is how to search this forum through Google: Let me google that for you

You can then click on "more results from dendroboard.com"

All my searches of Dendroboard are done with this method. It is much easier to find what you are looking for.


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry about the quality. The tank is at my girlfriend's house and her camera is not the best.

They glow green in the dark.








Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I had these once but they last about 2-3 months with the right care its a fun add to ur tank u will just have to redo them every few month but it makes ur tank looking amazing


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

I have really been wondering about these, but 3 months? I was hoping something permanent...


----------



## ariusshadow (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone thought to try these in an arachnid tank? I have a Cobalt Blue T and I'd love to make this a part of her enclosure... But I don't know that it'd be as safe for her as it is for reptile vivs. Any thoughts?


----------

